
Every Last Girl: A report on girls opportunity index around the world [pdf] - Jasamba
http://www.savethechildren.org.uk/sites/default/files/images/Every_Last_Girl.pdf
======
trextrex
NPR has a very nice article [1] on how Rwanda ended up having such a large
number of women in their parliament, and the limited influence it has had on
women's empowerment there.

[1]
[http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2016/07/29/48736009...](http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2016/07/29/487360094/invisibilia-
no-one-thought-this-all-womans-debate-team-could-crush-it)

